# Dual...what?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh good Lord... snowboarding's answer to snow blades!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

what the fuck?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I beat ya to that one > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...-product-designer-clearly-needs-our-help.html


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

HAHA..I would bust my a$$ on those things.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

grafta said:


> I beat ya to that one > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...-product-designer-clearly-needs-our-help.html


And I replied too! Getting OOLDEEEERR!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> HAHA..I would bust my a$$ on those things.


Oh, I'd straight fuck myself up. No doubt about it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Groin strain anyone? (not the good sort either)


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Ima pick one..a set...ima get dual board


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

One for each hand...for long fast carves..lol


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i honestly do wonder what people are thinking/smoking/injecting when they come up with ideas like this........smfh


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

pretty sure Angry already did his bit on these guys. 

edit: maybe not.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I was at Boreal a few weeks ago and saw some guys riding those, looks like a horrible idea and an easy way to really wreak yourself.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i can see how it would maybe be handy for learning some better balance and stuff but that's about it. also, it allows you to rack your nuts on the rail. no es bueno.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

god these guys won't go away. Mocked them on the site, mocked them at dewsh tour, mocked them on here.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I'm convinced people eat mushrooms alot like alot alot


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the dude running like an idiot


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just think its funny that he believes it's the next big thing


----------



## Dualsnowboards (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everyone!
We just updated our website - we hope that you will check it out and just give us a chance. In this great big world there are people who try and people who criticize.

Dual Snowboards | An Innovation in Snow Sports
btw - Similar to skateboards there is a chance of getting nutted on any rail


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> god these guys won't go away. Mocked them on the site, mocked them at dewsh tour, mocked them on here.


Mock To The Future!!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

looks like a perfect setup for deep powder....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't tell by the picture on the first page, is that CRC or RCR?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/150186-dual-snowboards-yea-baby.html

I am not sure, but is this a violation of forum rules?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dualsnowboards said:


> Hi everyone!
> We just updated our website - we hope that you will check it out and just give us a chance. In this great big world there are people who try and people who criticize. *Then there are those that have common sense and we should have listened to about our shitty idea!*
> 
> Dual Snowboards | An Innovation in Snow Sports
> btw - Similar to skateboards there is a chance of getting nutted on any rail


Fixed that for you. 

Also someone doesn't know how a signature works.


----------



## Dualsnowboards (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry new to this site. Appreciate your input - but we respectfully disagree. We know that there are others out there who will give us a chance and find that they REALLY LIKE dual snowboards. In no way are we asking anyone to stop skiing or snowboarding, we are simply presenting a new option to play and enjoy the snow.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Dualsnowboards said:


> Sorry new to this site. Appreciate your input - but we respectfully disagree. We know that there are others out there who will give us a chance and find that they REALLY LIKE dual snowboards. In no way are we asking anyone to stop skiing or snowboarding, we are simply presenting a new option to play and enjoy the snow.


fuck off, kook.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

:storm::facepalm3::badidea::ban:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Didn't we recently have a thread where a handful of people confessed to owning these things? And I think it was Kevin who confessed to buying hundreds of them for resale? Were they washed free of their sins?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kevin isn't forgiven but we can look past the latent homosexuality since he is a contributing member and not a first post spammer.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

deagol said:


> I am not sure, but is this a violation of forum rules?


Suppose it could be interpreted that way, but the entertainment value far outweighs it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Argo said:


> Kevin isn't forgiven but we can look past the latent homosexuality since he is a contributing member and not a first post spammer.....


Am i not forgiven yet...??? I have 3 sets left, that is all, just used for messing around with mates, of which 2 have there own sets as well, i have to be honest, i sold all that i had, and sold more that another supplier had as well to my customers, but they are not an easy sell, but they are a lot of fun in the right circumstances...!!!

Don't get me wrong, i don't ride them all the time, but i do ride them, and we always have fun and no one has ending up injured in the 3 years we have been using them.

But the hard sell and forever pushing is not something i am keen on, the only way to sell these is for people to try them, if they like them they will buy them, if they don't they won't. 

Will i be supplying or restocking these? No, import and duties into Norway with a limited market makes it hard, and i think i have pretty much sold to everyone who would ever want them.

I am happy that people keep trying things though, although most of the ideas that come out are really not something that needs inventing, these did have something that i wanted to try, and i did, and i am happy to play on them still...

I like to try new things, i like my toys, so i am not gonna slate them for the facts that i have given, and as i no longer supply them, it makes no difference to me what people say... I reckon i spend about 5% of my time on these, but i do board a lot, 8 hours a day 5 days a week, for about 18-22 weeks. So i do get use from them...

I just wish i could be forgiven for owning them... Hehe


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh good Lord... snowboarding's answer to snow blades!


an answer that really wasn't needed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Am i not forgiven yet...??? *I have 3 sets left, that is all, just used for messing around with mates,* of which 2 have there own sets as well….


I believe it's _that_ type of statements that leads to those "latent" comments,…? Not that there's anything wrong with that!  lol :laugh: (juss messin' whitcha dude!) 



Kevin137 said:


> ….I like to try new things, i like my toys…
> 
> ...it makes no difference to me what people say... I reckon i spend about 5% of my time on these, but i do board a lot, 8 hours a day 5 days a week, for about 18-22 weeks. So i do get use from them...
> 
> I just wish i could be forgiven for owning them... Hehe


I think most of us are open minded enough to cut you some slack! (…we're just not interested in being _seen_ with you while you're wearing them!) :lol: 









Besides,.. Your boy is a serious shredder, so your influence can't be all that bad!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dualsnowboards said:


> Sorry new to this site. Appreciate your input - but we respectfully disagree. We know that there are others out there who will give us a chance and find that they REALLY LIKE dual snowboards. In no way are we asking anyone to stop skiing or snowboarding, we are simply presenting a new option to play and enjoy the snow.


Then why the fuck do you have the title snowboard in there? Makes sense that you're trying to steal some of the actual snowboard market share. 

Spin it however you want these things are unsafe.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Spin it however you want these things are unsafe.


While this would never appeal to me and I would sling shit at someone I saw riding them, I don't think "these things are unsafe" is a fair argument. 

Skis are unsafe, snowboarding is unsafe, frying bacon is unsafe, crossing the street is unsafe....everything is as safe or unsafe as you make it.

I think we can just say these aren't for most of us and leave it at that. It will not affect me regardless of success or failure, and I'd hate to be dicks to someone trying to bring a new product to the market....then we are as bad as the skiers in the 80s to us.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

You can buy like 3 pairs of these and make something like this..


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Banjo said:


> frying bacon is unsafe,


Wash your mouth out!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Banjo said:


> While this would never appeal to me and I would sling shit at someone I saw riding them, I don't think "these things are unsafe" is a fair argument.
> 
> Skis are unsafe, snowboarding is unsafe, frying bacon is unsafe, crossing the street is unsafe....everything is as safe or unsafe as you make it.
> 
> I think we can just say these aren't for most of us and leave it at that. It will not affect me regardless of success or failure, and I'd hate to be dicks to someone trying to bring a new product to the market....then we are as bad as the skiers in the 80s to us.


You really want to step into this argument with me chief? I've seen these hunks of shit on the hill in person you haven't. These are unsafe compared to skis, snowboard, frying baking, masturbating with a cactus, or fucking your mother with a chainsaw.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey my mom fucks with a chainsaw under full OSHA compliance.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You really want to step into this argument with me chief? I've seen these hunks of shit on the hill in person you haven't. These are unsafe compared to skis, snowboard, frying baking, masturbating with a cactus, or fucking your mother with a chainsaw.


I just dont see what makes them so much more unsafe than any other sports item that carries a human down a snowy/icy hill. It appears they have some form of control (but not that much) and some way to slow down.

Theres no argument if you have some evidence they are more dangerous than skiing, snowboarding, snowblading, those ridiculous ski bikes, etc.

But lets not lose focus on the fact that they are stupid.....


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to hear BAs take on these vs snowbikes. I figure these dual "boards" are at least good for some comedy. Especially in the park.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

They've got to more unsafe than skiing or snowboarding as in both those sports you use your edges to stop, these things must have an effective edge about as long as a micro penis so in the event you need to stop suddenly you're screwed.


----------



## Mike E (Mar 10, 2013)

This is no where near related to snowboarding in the way that snowblading is related to skiing.

In skiing and snowblading you still use the same techniques but with a much lower effective edge.

In snowboarding and dual-boarding you lose the connection between your bindings leaving them completely independent of eachother. I don't see how you can relate them other than moving with one foot forward one foot back.

Get down the mountain however you want.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Let's not get off topic here. It's not a matter of if duals are safe/unsafe, but rather if they are stupid. 

Yes, they are absolutely fucking retarded. But hey, some people still wear tall t's and pants around their ankles... The day that resorts start implementing IQ screening will be glorious. 

No more tards sitting under hits or behind blind rollers. 

No more twits taking 10 minute long selfies as they side-slip down a run. 

Hell, maybe skiers will learn to make more than 2 turns and stop making moguls...

Hahaha... Yeah, right.


----------

